# No ink (CISS) coming through on Epson 1430 after head flushing



## LlamaShirts (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey all,

Having some serious issues with my Epson 1430 with CISS kit. 

I hadn't used the printer for a couple of months, and when I went to use it recently, after a clean I had no yellow and about half the cyan in the nozzle check (rest were fine). After a few more cleans, nothing changed. 

I watched a few videos and it seemed like the head may be clogged. I did a full head flush through the yellow and cyan with cleaning solution. I was very gentle, pushed through the fluid, and pulled out some ink, seemingly unclogging the nozzles. (cleaning solution on paper towel underneath etc).

After a clean and nozzle check, still no yellow, and now less cyan. I thought maybe I didn't do it properly, and out of cleaning solution, used windex (as per a few videos) for another attempt.

This time I did it on all nozzles. But after completing it, I have NOTHING. Completely blank nozzle checks. I tried printing a big cmyk colour page, and again nothing. The printhead moves, and acts likes its printing but no ink appears. Numerous cleans etc. Nothing.

After about a week, I tried one more flush through (side note: the tube i used to connect the nozzle to the syringe came off and got a bit of solution in the cartridge bay - which I immediately cleaned up), but still NOTHING.

Now about 5 days later, my nozzle check has 3 sole black lines, and nothing else.

I'm at a complete loss. Have I damaged the head? Has it dried out? is there a way to purge the ink through? CISS lines have no air and ink carts seem to full.

Any help, advice, reccomendations,would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## CreativeClod (May 23, 2017)

It seems to me like something may be wrong with it.


----------



## Maurivillar (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello
first I change the dampers since these are the first ones to clog,
second the lines must be reviewed and the last is the head.

technicians always recommend that the head be changed and it is to be able to sell this part that is the most expensive
call Saddy at 7866266550 she could help
regards
Mauri


----------



## abresh (Nov 11, 2020)

LlamaShirts said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Having some serious issues with my Epson 1430 with CISS kit.
> 
> ...


----------

